# Any TTC in Brighton?



## WildLife (Jan 2, 2006)

Hiya I am so tired of talking to straight friends who have no idea how difficult it is or gay friends who have no idea how difficult it is.  Surely there's someone else in Brighton who is TTC?

I have just waited 12 months for my donor's sperm to be usable (7 months at clinic but he took ages to go  so 12 month wait for me) and now he's pulled out!  Clearly I am better off without him as he was obsessed with money.  His only reason for not doing it was that he was hysterical about the slim chance of being chased by CSA.

Anyway, feeling low and just clinging onto hope.  I should start IVF next week but my Dad's Dr called to say I must go and see him cos he's high risk and it may be my last chance so I can't start treatment.  Just as well as my stress will be high.

Sorry, I am muttering.


----------



## Mable (Apr 9, 2005)

Hello,
Sorry not in Brighton, (except for in my dreams/daytrips) but there must be other lesbians TTC - I know there is a big mother/baby/toddler presence there. Hope you get some response here - have you put a post on gingerbeer too - I think there are some Brighton lesbians who post there.

Know what you mean about nobody quite getting the difficulties of TTC our way. We are surrounded by Monty's toddler friends whose mothers can virtually pick the birthday of their sibling. There is no question in their minds that they will produce a sibling and the next person who tells me to relax to help it happen I think I will slowly poison! 

Sounds like you have had a difficult time with your donor pulling out. Good luck with the start to your IVF - I don't think stress has much to do with success rates, but of course it will make your tolerance of the whole IVF procedure more bearable if you are more relaxed. If it's any consolation, DP is about to start IVF again and her mum is dying, but the consultant today didn't seem to think it would make much difference in terms of outcome.


----------



## lou1736 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey!!

We are TTC in Brighton....well Hove actually lol! We've just started on our IVF/egg share journey!  

Would be great to chat!? Get in touch! 

xx


----------



## Brighton24 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello!Also in Brighton. Home inseminations. Partner first!


----------



## sunsh1ne (Jul 21, 2008)

HI I'm also TTC in Brighton... 
Not gay, but using anonymous donor sperm and so suffering some of the same agonies... no-one else I know using DI so feel quite an anomolie! When in reality I'll bet there are plenty of sperm donors in Brighton and women using them! 
As I said, not gay, but reading this board looking for others using DI without meds or IUI, and thought I might find women here who are doing the same as me! Hope I'm not barging in! 
Sunsh1ne X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't live in Brighton but TTC with a known donor (friend) in Brighton- we started on home insems at his place, then moved to the Bridge for 2 cycles, and then to ARGC for 2 cycles and now DE's in Barcelona.
L x


----------

